

The YC Deadline Brings Out Stupid Decisions in Another Applicant Team - ahsonwardak
http://myphdblogged.blogspot.com/2007/10/yc-deadline-brings-out-stupid-decisions.html

======
breck
I'd like to hear the story from your partner's point of view. Could you please
send me his name, email address, phone number, coding background and resume?

------
dfranke
I don't see why you think it's unethical for them to try to poach your
partner. It's not like he's some helpless pawn in this game, especially if
he's as smart as you say he is. If I thought I had a chance at getting one of
my competitor's best people to come work for me instead, I'd jump on it in an
instant.

~~~
ahsonwardak
Fine, it's not unethical, but it's stupid. Did they think they had a shot
after one run-in at a bar? Would you join another team after running into them
at a bar with no knowledge of their idea?

~~~
dfranke
What are you saying is stupid? Wanting him, or thinking they could get him? If
you all went to undergrad together, then it's possible they know more about
his talent than either of you realize. I certainly have classmates who didn't
know me very well, who, while I wouldn't take them as the other half of a two-
man team, I would take them as a third or fourth man give that I already had
one committed partner. And while their chances at success may have been slim,
it's not like the attempt required much of an investment.

~~~
ahsonwardak
It was stupid that they thought they could get him. Of course, he's good. They
should have wanted him, but he also barely knew my partner during undergrad.
And we were actually pretty good friends before this incident.

~~~
rms
I doubt they thought they could get him, but they probably figured it couldn't
hurt to ask, which turned out to be false.

------
brett
Since when is trying to recruit talented people stupid?

~~~
rms
It was ill considered in that they didn't consider the enormous impact the
loss of a partner would have on the original poster.

~~~
brett
I'll concede that my question over simplifies the issue: Burning bridges is
bad, you can definitely be stupid about _how_ you try to recruit talent ...

But whenever someone comes to work with/for you they're likely precluded for
working for/with someone else. Sure there could be reasons not to try and
poach someone, but in general I don't think you are responsible for the
person/company left behind.

------
chaostheory
seeing the words "unethical", "poaching", and "boneheaded" in ahsonwardak's
post; it's interesting to note that ahsonwardak is currently living in
Washington DC...

------
jsjenkins168
I think you just saved yourself from what could have eventually been a huge
headache.

I'm assuming since you are applying for funding from YC that you are looking
to start a company (YC acceptance or not). If that is the case, you should be
glad that you weeded out someone weak while it is easy and not later on down
the road. This could be a valuable lesson: Choose who you work with and trust
_very_ carefully!

If this guy can get up and jet on you this easily, think what would have
happened after you actually started and financial and emotional stress enters
the equation?

My advice is go find someone who you can really trust as a co-founder. Someone
you know you can depend on when the going gets tough.

------
ahsonwardak
If I had known that this would devolve into a public shouting match, I would
not have posted this in a public forum. As far as I am concerned, I only
intended to vent on my blog and this forum about something that upset me. I am
disappointed that we didn't raise the level of discourse, instead it ended up
being a free-for-all. I'm over it. It's a dead issue.

------
caveman82
Hey folks, I am indeed the notorious "poacher" and the poster boy for
unethical YC practices.

View my response here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62109>

~~~
pius
What the hell? I know everyone involved apparently . . .

------
jmpeters
molehill != mountain

~~~
edw519
poaching == (-balls)

------
edw519
"...I don't want to bury anyone else's reputation..."

That's not for you to decide. If what they did was unethical, then you have a
responsibility to share. If it wasn't, then anything you say won't matter
anyway.

I place ethics more important than anything else when considering partners.
WAY more important that skill, work ethic, or connections. Take it from
someone who has been burned more than once by lying, cheating, stealing, and
backroom deals that my partners thought were "no big deal". F*ck 'em. They'll
never get a second chance with me. Never.

You're probably tempted to say nothing so you don't offend. Don't. Spare the
rest of the community the same potential headache and tell the whole story.

(Personally, if someone tried to poach my partner, only one of us would leave
the room alive. This isn't a game anymore.)

